# Master Blaster G20



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shot my G20 10mm today at the ranch. What a gun! I've always thought it was great but I had put an Arredondo +5 mag extension on it and wanted to check the reliabiliy with it full of ammo. Wow! Full power loads, flat shooting, master blaster with 21 rds. :smt068 :smt068 :smt068 It shoots forever before a reload. Any other G20 shooters out there with a report?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How far does that mag stick out?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> How far does that mag stick out?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks good, I'll bet it's hard to carry.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Not too far to be cumbersome shooting at the range or "in the woods" with a "plastic" gun. I wouldn't want to try to carry it concealed unless I was wearing a big raincoat.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Not too far to be cumbersome shooting at the range or "in the woods" with a "plastic" gun. I wouldn't want to try to carry it concealed unless I was wearing a big raincoat.


If "they" see you in a raincoat you're toast. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Your reply beat my reply. Carrying isn't all that bad (NOT concealed) 'cept when you load it up with 21 rds. of ammo. Adds a little weight. What I'd like to have now is a Colt Delta Elite. Friend (the one with the AR) has a stainless Delta and it's a beauty. I've been trying to deal him out of it for years but it ain"t gonna' happen!


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Reminds*

Me of the fun my grand daughter had running 33 round mags down range in her G26--lots of fun but just think over a box of ammo in 2 mags:smt067

Ron


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Fun is what this gun is all about! And would probably work for self-defense!!!:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

RONNIE J said:


> Me of the fun my grand daughter had running 33 round mags down range in her G26--lots of fun but just think over a box of ammo in 2 mags:smt067
> 
> Ron


Love using the 33 rd mag with my g26 and g17.


----------

